# Best place for aquasoil in GTA?



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey I'm planning on using aqua soil in my next set up.. Where is the cheapest place to get my hands on some in the GTA?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

theplantguy.org is clearing out a big shipping crate that he has in his garage. 3 bags for 100, but you have to pay shipping, so...

http://www.theplantguy.org/Aqua-Soil-Amazonia-Normal-Type-3-BAG-DEAL-20-savings_p_1562.html

otherwise, angelfins would be your best bet if your looking for ADA.

Alternatively, Aquainspiration has netlea lambo soil which i am using now, and its quite nice.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

+1 on the netlea I've only been using it for a month so my experience is limited but so far I like what I see.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

planter said:


> +1 on the netlea I've only been using it for a month so my experience is limited but so far I like what I see.


Same here. Only 3 weeks. But having worked with ADA, stratum (meh) and now netlea.

I think it's comparable to ADA and it's nice to have the ammonia spike to start the cycle.

The ammonia spike didn't seem to have lasted as long as it did with ADA for me, but that could have a lot to do with how much soil I used in contrast to my initial plant mass.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Go with netlea, very similar to ADA in performance, just the colour is a little lighter. The price is also much nicer on the netlea than ADA, and I'm sure AI would be able to offer a better price if you're buying large quantities of it.


----------



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

How many Litres do I need to fill a 40 gal breeder?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

You'll need at least three 9L bags, but having four or five depending on how you plan on scaping would offer more versatility. I'd personally go with four bags and pick up a tub of the netlea soil fertilizer (it's basically larger aquasoil with fertilizer balls baked into the centre).


----------



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

default said:


> You'll need at least three 9L bags, but having four or five depending on how you plan on scaping would offer more versatility. I'd personally go with four bags and pick up a tub of the netlea soil fertilizer (it's basically larger aquasoil with fertilizer balls baked into the centre).


Cant i just use regular gravel if i want to slope? put gravel underneath the netlea?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

plants4fun said:


> Cant i just use regular gravel if i want to slope? put gravel underneath the netlea?


I would use lava rock or pumice

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

plants4fun said:


> Cant i just use regular gravel if i want to slope? put gravel underneath the netlea?


You could get Power Sand, but you can look at Lowes or Home Depot and find lava rock meant for the BBQ. They're all roughly ~2" wide and is perfect as a base. It's also like $5 for a decent sized bag.


----------

